# Too easy to accidentally adjust charge limit in App!



## boardgamebrewer (Mar 9, 2021)

When my Model 3 is plugged in and I open the app, the Charge limit slider seems to default as open on the main screen of the android app.
Seems very easy to accidentally adjust the default charge level. This happened to us, as my wife noticed that the car was only half charged.
The amperage is also very easy to accidentally change.

Does anyone know a way to hide this? I think it was safely a button push away previously. But I can't seem to toggle the charge menu.

I'm running 4.2.3-752 Android App.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Get an iPhone


----------



## boardgamebrewer (Mar 9, 2021)

So Iphone app doesn't have the same interface?


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I can only assume iPhone is different because I haven't had the issue.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I can only assume iPhone is different because I haven't had the issue.


I have an iPhone running Tesla app 4.2.3 updated two weeks ago. I also have not had the issue described.
However, I played with it and see that if my thumb overlaps the front of my phone, it might be easy to accidentally change the amps (see attached picture.) it doesn't seem as likely that someone would drag the charge limit slider, but it certainly could happen.
I don't see anywhere that this can be hidden or locked.


----------



## boardgamebrewer (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah, that looks the same....
In the past that functionality wasn't front and center, but behind the charge button, I believe.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

On a Facebook group I’m in, it seems like just about every day some is asking what the amperage number is.

While I appreciate receiving more functionality with the app, I rarely change the amperage so don’t think it makes sense for it all to be right there at first app opening.

As for accidentally changing the charge level: even in the car, you need to tap a button before you can move the slider—and it’s hidden behind a button when not plugged in which is when you’re usually in the car—and this screen is more likely to need intentional touch to adjust anything.


----------

